# Labels die sich nicht zeigen....



## Sponky77 (14. Apr 2004)

Hallo an Alle,
ich habe folgendes Problem: mit der add function füge ich einem Applet eine bestimmte Anzahl fon Labels zu (in Runtime), schaffe es aber nicht diese dann sichtbar zu machen. Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe auch schon versucht eine validate() aufzurufen, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
Achja, die Labels werden noch von einer setLocation() bearbeitet.

Hat jemand einen guten Ratschlag??

Vielen Dank und schönen Tag noch!!!!

Marc :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## Roar (14. Apr 2004)

hast du vor dem validate() aufruf invalidate() aufgerufen?
und orauf hast du das angewendet? musst du auf den container über den labels machen.


----------



## Beni (14. Apr 2004)

Gib dir doch mal Grösse und Position der Labels aus.

Und ansonsten ein bisschen Code posten.


----------

